# skiers vs snowboarders



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes. not really. 

Totally depends on who you have. My best friend is a skier (who also snowboards) and there's never a problem at all. He's cool about it and I'd love to go to the slopes with him anytime. 

Some of my friends at my college are skiers, and they're a bunch of stuck up pricks about it. After about the fifteenth "Let's go to Alta" comment it starts to get old... they're also the people who seem to have to have a certain standard about places. (i.e. I'll board anywhere I can. To them, has to be Colorado, Canada, something like that). 

Some of the old skiers are really cool though. I've gotten several of them who freely say they would have loved to snowboard if it was around when they were a kid. :laugh:

All based off personal experience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you ever ran any of them over?  Lol.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

It really just depends more on the person. Both skiers and riders can be douche bags and I have definitely met both kinds on the slopes and chairlifts. Snowboarders are still stereotyped though, which is unfortunate.

The other day I was at our local hill, and this skier—dressed in jeans—said "These worthless snowboarders have to sit down and strap their feet in each time they start a run." I was just like, wow, what a douche. There will always be assholes on the slopes and I guess the best way to deal with them it to just not let their crap bother you. I could have easily responded back to him with a compliment on his "jeans" HaHa, soaked all the way through I might add. But I just kept my mouth shut.

On the other side of the spectrum, I have talk to skiers, good ones at that, who express a big interest in snowboarding, and were just cool as shit. 

--eBs


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

It depends on what the skier does.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

really depends on the person, all my familymembers are skiers where i go with. but thats not a problem for me or for them, but sometimes some skiers are just braking right behind you when you wait for the others(and yes i ALWAYS lay on the side of the slope in good sight) so some skiers are assholes, but some snowboarders suck too. its just the person.
but yes snowboarders are often stereotyped which really sucks in my opinion.

grtz Danny


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I get hate from skiers who can't ski, who still think it's cool to hate on snowboarders. Most people that rip are pretty cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

like he said^ if they are fast then they can appreciate both sports but you get those ppl that think boarders are just a bunch of hooligans ( kinda true ) lol, i only hate those skiers that try to cut me off by the time they realize they dont have enough speed i leave them a nice little trail and ppl on the lift laughing...


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

A lot of people on the hill are just a bunch of useless assholes.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I am getting a real kick out of these wall posts....

I Hate Snowboarders | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Zee said:


> I am getting a real kick out of these wall posts....
> 
> I Hate Snowboarders | Facebook


damn, that just shows the stupidity of many ppl. why should there be a fight between skiers and snowboarders, the small group of fuckers who only think about snowboarders are rude, it sucks and all that shit ruins it for the rest of all the skiers. just fuck them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

flowrida said:


> damn, that just shows the stupidity of many ppl. why should there be a fight between skiers and snowboarders, the small group of fuckers who only think about snowboarders are rude, it sucks and all that shit ruins it for the rest of all the skiers. just fuck them.



"Jenny Hanrahan: A snowboarder slammed into me from behind while I was skiing down a steep part and knocked me over so hard he made me cry. He didn't stay to see if I was ok and I never saw him but for the rest of the day I wanted to punch every snowboarder I saw in the face. I couldn't enjoy skiing because every 5 seconds I would hear... SCRRRUSUSUHSHSHSHSSHSH behind me as every idiotic aggressive snowboarder tried to slow himself down because he was out of control. I also hate how they sit like little flocks in the middle of the piste like roadblocks for the skiiers.

Garrett Blair someone needs to call a wambulance for u guys
February 23 at 9:52pm · Report"

Loool.


----------



## WinterS3ason (Oct 30, 2009)

the facebook club is so stupid. They talk about all the shit that happens to them while skiing. 

Well during my first time snowboarding, i got ran over by a out-of-control skier. I almost got knocked out too( Well, maybe i did. I really didn't remember getting ran over at all. My friend told me i got ran over). 

But dam, i wouldnt start a "hating skiing" club. Accidents happened. I could have been run over by an out-of-control snowboarder too...


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

That group was comedy. I think that some people, when getting into snowsports, see skiing as a way to affiliate themselves with some elite group, and enjoy the thought of being a snob. The funny thing is, is that you'd never get that vibe from a true backcountry skiier who spends a lot of time in the mountains.

I ride with skiiers on a regular basis, and I'm always down to see what new stuff is being thrown down by my buddies on two sticks.

I don't really get the animosity because I have huge respect for the Glen Plake's and Doug Coombs that pushed big mountain riding. I mean, I can enjoy a good ski movie as much as my favorite backcountry riding films.

Bottom line is this. The guys on either side who buy into the prejudice, are buying into the scene and aren't real grassroots enthusiasts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I ride with some skiers but they dont rip on us for being snowboarders and we dont rip on them for being skiers. I just believe in everyone respecting each other until one of them ruins it by purposely trying to harm them or putting them down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Good and bad for every group there is. It seems like it's racism - another couple of generations and there should be a lot less talk about the differences. Snowboarding is still pretty new and there are a bunch of skiers who didn't grow up around boarders. People fear new things and change - in general. In another 25 years when everybody on the mountain will have always known skiers and snowboarders together, I think the animosity will be a lot less.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I wouldn't say hate each other (unless you live in the east, ha ha ha, other thread)...

In my experience, its been like this:

There is more 'hate' or bad feelings on the part of skiers towards snowboarders than the other way around. Most of the skiers who are prejudiced are that way because they are lazy and its easier to blame the only other group of people on the mountain that isn't like them.

For example: I went riding in CO with a group of 2 skiers and 4 snowboarders. The girl skier in our group absolutely refused to ride up the lift because one time in the past a snowboarder fell on her exiting the lift, seriously injuring her knee (i think she had to go to the doctor for the injury). Is her fear of snowboarders warranted? Hard to say... anyone who is new to the skiing or snowboarding could just as easily have fallen on her, but among the people who ARE new... it is definitely easier to keep your balance on skis than on a snowboard.

Other skiers who profess hatred of snowboarders have similar stories about being hit by them.... but its a mistake to completely attribute any accidents to what is strapped to the offender's feet because the same out-of-control rider on a snowboard would be an out-of-control-skier if snowboarding didn't exist.

Among the skiers who dislike snowboarders: The younger skiers usually dislike boarders because they correlate new, out of control people on the hill with snowboarders. The older skiers are usually still holding old grudges from the late 80's and 90's when snowboarding was looked at as a renegade activity by skiers. Pretty silly. I listened to an old-grey haired ski shop employee in Atlanta talking to some customers badmouth snowboarders and how they injure people right after he got done telling them about Natasha Richardson's death from falling on the slopes.

The only snowboarders I have met who don't like skiers fit into one of two groups (sometimes both):
1. They are complete jerks already
2. They've been discriminated against, or hassled/badmouthed by skiers.

Even if a skier doesn't dislike a snowboarder, then are often very wary of them on the hill if its a big touristy spot. Its common knowledge that it takes more time/skill to become competent on a snowboard....and even then, you will still lack the control that a typical, equally skilled skier has on a normal slope.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Zee said:


> I am getting a real kick out of these wall posts....
> 
> I Hate Snowboarders | Facebook


That is a real shitshow going on there. What a bunch of asses. :thumbsdown:


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

stupid skiiers. All they do is rent and they never really car about boarders' EXPENSIVE gear. Last time I went boarding a whole wad of dumbass skiiers chipped, dented and scratched up my topsheet.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i hate skiing but i dont hate skiers


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im fine with anybody that goes down the mountain, skier or otherwise without
A) Running into me
B) Nearly running into me making me bail
C) Sit in the middle of a run


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have no problems with skiers. I don't care what apparatus you choose to slide down the mountain on as long as you're being cool and respectful.

I don't like idiots on the slopes. There are plenty of idiots that ski and snowboard alike. For every skier I cuss about weaving around haphazardly in front of me, there's usually a snowboarder trying to ollie or butter flailing around on a cat track forcing me to lose much needed speed.

The most dangerous thing I see on the slopes day in and day out are people who don't respect right of ways. I constantly see people (on skis and boards) blasting out of the trees into the middle of runs without looking and not looking uphill before cutting across runs at trail merges. It really is incredible how stupid people are.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i remember when i was young i would do that ^ blast out of trails but then i grew up and now i curse about it, i think its a learning experience just some people learn faster then others, i was lucky enough to learn that before i became a adult.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

skiers make moguls. moguls suck.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Things aren't nearly as bad as they were in the early 90's.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

reading those comments was an amazing experience. there are retards on both sides of the field. dont even bother arguing with them. 

never argue with an idiot - they'll only bring you down to their level then beat you with experience.


----------



## Shred Sauce (Feb 19, 2021)

Why are most snowboard jokes one liners?


_So the skiers can understand them!_


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Aaahhhh... the old days.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> Things aren't nearly as bad as they were in the early 90's.


Try 80’s, we were getting spit on from the chair, snowballs thrown at us, sprayed, harassed on the hwy, etc. I do admit I enjoy the paybacks, but it’s simple shit like smoking them on a fresh groomer or better yet in the steeps. on the groomers I like to use them as slalom gates.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

After this season being so busy, I hate both of them that aren't me or my friends.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice bait...

Anyway, on that note: 122 - Tribal Psychology - You Are Not So Smart - Omny.fm


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Do what your board tells you.

And I do love this one, old but still one of my favorites.
MFM Spray


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ebs675 said:


> It really just depends more on the person. Both skiers and riders can be douche bags and I have definitely met both kinds on the slopes and chairlifts. Snowboarders are still stereotyped though, which is unfortunate.
> 
> The other day I was at our local hill, and this skier—dressed in jeans—said "These worthless snowboarders have to sit down and strap their feet in each time they start a run." I was just like, wow, what a douche. There will always be assholes on the slopes and I guess the best way to deal with them it to just not let their crap bother you. I could have easily responded back to him with a compliment on his "jeans" HaHa, soaked all the way through I might add. But I just kept my mouth shut.
> 
> ...


I always thought the skiing in jeans thing was a joke... Are you telling me you saw a real life Meme?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

ebs675 said:


> It really just depends more on the person. Both skiers and riders can be douche bags and I have definitely met both kinds on the slopes and chairlifts. Snowboarders are still stereotyped though, which is unfortunate.
> 
> The other day I was at our local hill, and this skier—dressed in jeans—said "These worthless snowboarders have to sit down and strap their feet in each time they start a run." I was just like, wow, what a douche. There will always be assholes on the slopes and I guess the best way to deal with them it to just not let their crap bother you. I could have easily responded back to him with a compliment on his "jeans" HaHa, soaked all the way through I might add. But I just kept my mouth shut.
> 
> ...


That is why I love my Flows. I love it when they try and go ahead of you because they think you're going to be slow and take forever, so you just strap in without even stopping and then beat them down the hill.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> I always thought the skiing in jeans thing was a joke... Are you telling me you saw a real life Meme?


What else are you going to wear with your Patriots jersey when you go skiing?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Crusty said:


> What else are you going to wear with your Patriots jersey when you go skiing?


Championship rings obviously

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

